# V+ recordings



## papaalpha (Feb 21, 2011)

what happens to the stuff you have recorded on V+ when you switch to Tivo?


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Just blow in the back of the box wait five minutes.......no seriously nothing they just stay on the v+ hard drive.


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## papaalpha (Feb 21, 2011)

ye but dont they take the v+ box away. The missus always has 20-30 hours of stuff to watch, doubt she'd be able to watch it all before we get Tivo. What i meant was there some way to transfer the recordings to the Tivo?


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

No - the V+ and TiVo are not compatible.

You may be able to keep the V+ for a month or so by paying a few pounds extra for the month or two.

This will allow you time to watch anything on it.


----------



## papaalpha (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for that


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine will be re-formatted in the morning; before the exchange.


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Mine will be re-formatted in the morning; before the exchange.


What did you have on it


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Hambone88 said:


> What did you have on it


The same things you are watching when you are up at the time of your post


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hambone88 said:


> What did you have on it


There's only the one programme on it and I can watch that on iPlayer; if I don't get chance to watch it before the installer(s) arrive


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pine Cladding said:


> The same things you are watching when you are up at the time of your post


I am a nightshift guy
But Yes


----------



## digiflip (Aug 30, 2010)

Hambone88 said:


> What did you have on it


probs something he didnt want the refurbish engineers to watch


----------

